# Pinterest Halloween



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Who else is on Pinterest? I started a page with a variety of Halloween boards. Feel free to check it out or post your own link.

http://www.pinterest.com/melniczek/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am embarrassed to say I did not know that you are an author! Nice looking covers. The Witching Hour has me intrigued. I will be looking this one up for sure.

I am a Pintrest junkie. My link is in my signature. I need to go through and clean some of them up. I get on a roll pinning things and get items on the wrong board. I know I have some that I need to move.




http://www.pinterest.com/printersdevil72/


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol, that's nothing to be embarrassed about. Thanks. I've had some wonderful artists work on my books, and I'm glad to have inspired them. I'll check out your page. There are probably a lot of people on the forum that are on it.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's alot of HF members: 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127370-halloween-pinterest.html


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I own many of his books and they are terrific. Get some, you won't be sorry. here is some stuff I have on Pinterest

http://www.pinterest.com/kurtisprimm/misc-halloween/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kprimm, I plan to do so!

Matrixmom, thanks for all the names. I know that many in the Winter Reaper were also on Pinterest. I am always popping into someones stuff and finding new ideas.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I do! The link is in my signature!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

http://www.pinterest.com/roseylilmomma

Pinterest is so addictive!


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

Pinterest is the black hole in the fabric of time/space. I lose two hours each morning before I go to work searching pinterest for ideas to show at FrightFest Northwest gathering this year. Pinterest name is Budeena Brown. I can see that I need to filter out the duplicates and resort what I list stuff under.


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

Holy cow Matrixmom, how long have you been doing Pinterest. I just started about two weeks ago.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks, Kprimm! I appreciate the kind remarks. Glad to see so many people on it. Looks like we will all be busy on the boards!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am on Pinterest! I only just started it a couple months ago, but I have accumulated a fair amount of pins, lol. I think 6 of my boards are Halloween related or have Halloween items in them. My page link is in my signature!


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

I started to keep track of a man cave project and added Halloween !

http://www.pinterest.com/thewoodsy/build-a-haunt/


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, about 2 years maybe? My halloween motto on pinterest: I know if I dont have it pinned, you really dont need it.  You think I have alot, check out my nemesis (lol) :dawnski.
http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/




budeena said:


> Holy cow Matrixmom, how long have you been doing Pinterest. I just started about two weeks ago.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

my pinterest pages are in my signature, not just the Halloween boards, and I have several, but runs the gambit from animals, do decor,, etc,, lots of diy.

would love to find more from the forum to follow!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Paul I just got a couple of your books yesterday. Waiting for the mail! 
My pinterest boards are in my signature. I've got quite a few boards! I'm a bit of an addict


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's mine....


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Bernice, my thanks to you both for your service! Our son was in the Army and is now out but serving National Guard. 

Thanks a ton for buying my books. Please let me know what you think when you get around to reading them. I'll follow the Halloween boards, but 77? Lol, that's a lot.  Looks like some awesome pictures in that selection.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Started following a few of you listed here and some of you I already follow. The more, the merrier.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Now it's a matter of finding the time to check out everyone's pages!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I love Pinterest, but I find that I pin more than I "do". I like Hilda's idea of making things that have been pinned for awhile. I made an attempt to do that with my recipe boards, but haven't gotten around to doing it with my craft boards yet. There needs to be more hours in a day! (although those would be accounted for by my children, too)

Similarly, I also have my FB page listed in my signature...although I can't remember if it's just my haunt page, or if it's my personal page, too. If anyone here has tried to add me as a friend on my personal page and I didn't add you, it's because I don't know your real name. Just let me know you're here, and I'll add!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I have been collecting ideas for this year's haunted house, my yard haunt, and a party we are having: http://www.pinterest.com/LizEventPlanner/


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I pin all kinds of things so I can go back and see them later. When I have time I go through them and delete some. I love getting ideas from Pinterest.

http://www.pinterest.com/weewee50/


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm on pinterest http://www.pinterest.com/nanac13/


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Matrixmom, it's more like an addiction! I curse and love Pinterest in equal amounts.



Woodsy said:


> I started to keep track of a man cave project and added Halloween !
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/thewoodsy/build-a-haunt/


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.pinterest.com/stormygirl84/

Mine is kind of boring. Lots of geeky stuff. Not enough Halloween.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool. Keep sending your links.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Bernice, my thanks to you both for your service! Our son was in the Army and is now out but serving National Guard.
> 
> Thanks a ton for buying my books. Please let me know what you think when you get around to reading them. I'll follow the Halloween boards, but 77? Lol, that's a lot.  Looks like some awesome pictures in that selection.


Thanks so much Paul. I appreciate that. I can't wait to get your books in the mail. Can't wait to talk about them with you. 

You are right 77 boards is a bit overboard. Haha... I organize my whole life on there.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

LairMistress said:


> I love Pinterest, but I find that I pin more than I "do". I like Hilda's idea of making things that have been pinned for awhile. I made an attempt to do that with my recipe boards, but haven't gotten around to doing it with my craft boards yet. There needs to be more hours in a day! (although those would be accounted for by my children, too)
> 
> Similarly, I also have my FB page listed in my signature...although I can't remember if it's just my haunt page, or if it's my personal page, too. If anyone here has tried to add me as a friend on my personal page and I didn't add you, it's because I don't know your real name. Just let me know you're here, and I'll add!


LairMistress what I do is make a projects to start now board. I add the things I'm currently working on. Or gathering supplies for. When I'm out looking around I only look at this board on my phone. Sort of a shopping list. It's to overwhelming to try to remember everything and you wind up not doing any. Pick out a couple small things to start with. It's so much easier this way.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

kprimm said:


> I own many of his books and they are terrific. Get some, you won't be sorry. here is some stuff I have on Pinterest
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/kurtisprimm/misc-halloween/


kprimm ive just been on your boards and I LOVE your haunt name! How cool!

Paul great idea to start a new Pinterest thread. Love seeing everyones interests


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, this is certainly one of those community efforts to "get your spook on" all year!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it is. I spent a long time last night looking through some of the other member's boards. Re-pinned a lot of great things.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

dang. I am not done looking through everyone's board. LOL! I think I need to reorganize mine. You guys are making me look bad. LOL!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

here's the link for my pinterest....only been on for a month or two, but this stuff's more addicting than facebook! 

http://www.pinterest.com/kisahm/

speaking of facebook, my link is on my pinterest page if anyone from here wishes to friend me (who haven't already)....


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I have an idea ..... can everyone put their HF user name on their pinterest profile page? 
http://www.pinterest.com/mrsfluffsies/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine is on there matrixmom because I used the same email that has it there. Is there a way to add it elsewhere on Pinterest. Okay, I looked at yours and see where you added it.

Welcome kmeyer. You have some nice things on your Pinterest.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> I have an idea ..... can everyone put their HF user name on their pinterest profile page?
> http://www.pinterest.com/mrsfluffsies/


I put on my "about me"..kelloween on halloweenforum.com


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

How often you guys hitting your pages? I check it out and put up new pins maybe once or twice a week at the moment.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I usually see it everyday.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have the app on my phone so I'm on everyday as well.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Multiple times a day!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

http://www.pinterest.com/halloween76/


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> dang. I am not done looking through everyone's board. LOL! I think I need to reorganize mine. You guys are making me look bad. LOL!


me too!!!! i thought i was doing good just to have its own board.. lol.. now i feel HORRIFIED!!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

BWT-- one last post from me on this........... THIS IS GOING TO BE DANGEROUS to my pocketbook.... just saying


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

most of us on Pinterest need a Pintervention. Numb butt & wrists are the first signs....just sayin


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes - I dont want to sound like the mom that I am....BUT some of you do need to organize your boards.....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hahaha..... Matrixmom 

And yep I'm due a pintervention. My wrist is numb and I spend all of our money on my crazy projects


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I use to have over 2000 pins on my Halloween board. I could never find what I was looking for and I double pinned a lot like that. When I split them all up it was so much easier to actually find and do projects and not double pin.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine need some work at the moment.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am slowly going through my pins and making more precise boards rather than general. It takes time though, get distracted by the pins too.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, new boards pop up all the time with each click. It's pretty hard not to get distracted!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

True Bethene, I get distracted all the time. I try to say to myself that these other pins will be here when im done, i try not to look at anything else, i just pin away to the new board like a crazy person until i have it all done then i look around but man its hard. I was just on your boards bethene and you have some great things on there. Your boards don't look bad  

Speaking of that, a friend of mine (non Halloween person) messaged me on facebook and asked if had been up all night on pinterest. I told her no and asked why, she said that when she went onto her pinterest (she follows me) the only thing she could see for pages was my Halloween pins, i had to laugh and then i explained that i had already pinned all of those previously and was just making a new board. She thought OMG! you had to be on pinterest forever to find all of those in one night! haha....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Pinterest is like OH LOOK SQUIRREL!!!!!!!!!
This year I made a personal challenge to make at least one thing a week from something I've pinned.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

matrixmom said:


> Yes - I dont want to sound like the mom that I am....BUT some of you do need to organize your boards.....


LOLOLOLOLOL Yes ma'm. 
Was this the cyberspace equivalent of 'Go clean up your room'?!?!? hahahaha


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/

Here's mine!!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Great stuff, Moonwitchkitty.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Uh-oh. Just what I needed - more reasons to get lost on Pinterest! 

My personal Pinterest link is in my signature, and we have a "LoveandEyeballs" account (which shares some of the same boards with my personal account, which I use more often) for our business: http://www.pinterest.com/loveandeyeballs/.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I love Pinterest- probably too much. Here is mine. I have several Halloween-ish boards. They are all pretty organized although some of the themes might be a little abstract. 

http://www.pinterest.com/etherstragic/


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Still a puny collection. it is what it is.
http://www.pinterest.com/diggerc/haunter-dream-homes/


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

diggerc said:


> Still a puny collection. it is what it is.
> http://www.pinterest.com/diggerc/haunter-dream-homes/


You have a hearse~ AWESOME diggerc!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been the same way booswife, I was trying to clean out my likes and I felt bad cause it was flooding everyone else's wall with Halloween pins. I wish there was a way to pin without everything showing


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Hopefully they'll keep working the site for the better and continue to improve on it. There seems to be a lot of momentum with new people joining constantly and more discovering it. They definitely have a unique site on their hands which is growing in popularity by the second.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

soooo just a heads up everyone.. im stalking pinterest pages today.. and prob tomorrow.. halloween is awesome ..


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> Here's alot of HF members:
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127370-halloween-pinterest.html





i love your boards... ( if you cant tell by how many i pin) thank you


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh always wicked...you are halloween is awesome? No problem pinterest is to share.



Always Wicked said:


> i love your boards... ( if you cant tell by how many i pin) thank you


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

You can turn off notifications, and stop following some boards. I have done that with several because I am over the certain theme, or I just dont like it. Is this what you mean you wish you could do? Because you can.



pumpkinpie said:


> I've been the same way booswife, I was trying to clean out my likes and I felt bad cause it was flooding everyone else's wall with Halloween pins. I wish there was a way to pin without everything showing


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How do you do this MM? 

I didn't even realize that I could see all the things pinned from my boards until not too long ago! Booswife kept telling me that she had sent me a Pin and I didn't know what she was talking about.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> Oh always wicked...you are halloween is awesome? No problem pinterest is to share.


Yea evidently there are two of us -- mine has the spaces ... Halloween is awesome .... And another person has same name but no spaces ..


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

I didn't realize so many of you were on Pinterest. Link to my board there is in my sig.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Tough question. What is your absolute favorite Halloween Pin? Links, please.


----------



## Nyx Shadow (Jul 9, 2014)

Here's my Pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/DarkPrincessNyx/boards/
My Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/halloweentown1313


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Nyx!! I also love the hair color section. I actually got my hair dyed a deep purple with some streaks of a lighter color. It has now faded down to the color I really like!! Wonder what I will do for Halloween. I want to go to work either with make up like the Saw puppet or a japanese geisha with the mini lips. Anything to freak the people in the office.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

So busy I haven't been on much lately, although I get new followers everyday...Anyone starting a page for the current Halloween season to show off their house and haunts? I would like to see what you guys are up to!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been posting items on my "creation" board. Doing a haunted hotel theme. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/my-halloween-creations/

Also if anyone's hurting for ideas, I have boards on just about every theme. Geez, over 37k pins now! http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/


----------



## Halloween_Hippie (Jun 26, 2014)

Mine is www.pinterest.com/artisticgamer


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Love Pinterest!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Time to rejuvenate this thread as well. I haven't been on it much lately. Trying to get back in the saddle. 

http://www.pinterest.com/melniczek/


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone finding themselves hitting Pinterest more lately? There are about a billion ideas on there just for Halloween...It's amazing. My page is strictly for Halloween, fall, and supernatural items, along with my Halloween book covers.

https://www.pinterest.com/melniczek/


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Anyone finding themselves hitting Pinterest more lately? There are about a billion ideas on there just for Halloween...It's amazing. My page is strictly for Halloween, fall, and supernatural items, along with my Halloween book covers.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/melniczek/


Pinterest is like a dark maze you are drawn to and then get stuck in...


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

On it right now...


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh I've been hoping on it all day...I saw the light,I saw the light!


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Anyone finding themselves hitting Pinterest more lately? There are about a billion ideas on there just for Halloween...It's amazing. My page is strictly for Halloween, fall, and supernatural items, along with my Halloween book covers.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/melniczek/


I follow you there and yes, its a great place to go for Halloween ideas. I do my best Autumn trawling on it.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Things are getting hectic, but it's nice to kick back and see all the cool pictures and ideas up on Pinterest. Turn down the lights, sip that apple cider (or pumpkin ale), adjust your resolution, put on some groovy Halloween music, and immerse yourself in the seasonal creativity (or insanity)!

https://www.pinterest.com/melniczek/


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I saw this on Pinterest again. Still find it funny.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Not sure if this is the appropriate place to post this or not but I feel like I just unlocked an achievement. I was browsing Pinterest to get fresh ideas for lighting my yard when I stumbled upon my own picture of my old house all lit up. And it had 532 pins! Holy crap!! Still have no idea what I want to do for this house. (long skinny yard and can't figure out a color to light spiderwebs that's not blacklight) but I feel special and wanted to share this with someone.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Slow time of year. Good time to rejuvenate this thread. Trying to hit it up once a week or more.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm starting to see a bit more activity with the Autumn/Halloween pins on Pinterest.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

I, too, have a Pinterest addiction...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh no....if I back read this thread I will get ZERO done for the next month. MONTH!! It's such a time suck but what a GREAT time suck!!

I made the mistake of clicking on JUST Paul's & there went the evening!

So, in the spirit of time wasting, here's mine. I have 4 boards, Jack O'Lanterns & Pumpkins, Vintage Halloween, Frankenstein's Monster, & Halloween. I really should split the Halloween one up into way more but I'm too lazy &, you know, actually like to do stuff like sleep, eat, go to work, scoop the litter box, live life off Pinterest, etc., all that sort of junk!!

https://www.pinterest.com/RCIAGMD/


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

It can get time consuming. I keep all my boards revolved around Halloween, except for my horror/classic sci-fi lobby cards, which is related as well. There are so many cool ideas, and I wanted to try out especially some of the food and drink recipes, but that went nowhere. We all know that come the fall and October there's so much going on that you get swept up in a dozen things at once, from the outdoor activities, Halloween shopping, special events, TV and media, and not to mention our own decorating and parties, that it can get quickly forgotten. So I think the time is now to browse Pinterest and focus on a few things to experiment with in the next few months. Man, it seems that once the merchandise starts hitting the stores that summer ends quickly and fall has arrived.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

And RC, I have to say I love the first 2 Pins on your Halloween board. You, my friend, are a gentleman with excellent taste!


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

My Pinterest is diverse with just one board for Halloween. I have Tumblr as my dedicated autumn/halloween site. Love that there are so many like-minded people on Tumblr.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Paul Melniczek said:


> And RC, I have to say I love the first 2 Pins on your Halloween board. You, my friend, are a gentleman with excellent taste!


I am actually a lady! But I get that a lot since I have a dude as my avatar so I take zero offense when anyone thinks I'm a guy.

The guy in the avatar is Roger Clyne & that's part of my screen name. It stands for Roger Clyne Is A God, he's the leader of the band in my sig line.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol! I'll address you as Mam then! Are you in this band?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh lordy no!  I'm just a huge fan. Plus he's far too hot for me to be around longer than about 10 minutes after a show, any longer than that & I'm pretty sure I'd spontaneously combust. I can pull my stuff together for about 10 minutes or so to talk to them after a show then I'm like Jekyl & Hyde except my Hyde is a blubbering 12 year old girl who descends into madness pretty quickly, just blubbering, crying & talking incoherently. 

I'm always willing to pimp them out though. Here's some legit free downloads of their stuff from their store:
http://www.peacetimegoods.com/product-p/ddsetm72.htm


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check them out. Always interested as a fellow musician. I play in a rock band and an acoustic act myself. Pretty much working every weekend and some week days.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Did you know that Pinterest now offers sections within your boards? That was so helpful! I was able to consolidate over 30 boards. I lost 3,000 followers but it was worth it for my own sanity. Easier to sift through my Halloween stuff. If you want to check that out before doing likewise, you can see what I've done. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/


----------

